# [divers] Divers question de débutant (2/4 résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Je sais il ne faut pas que j'ouvre qu'un topic par question mais si tout le monde répond en mettant le numéro de la question on vas s'en sortir.

1) Vous connaissez Ri4m pour windows? Je cherche un logiciel équivalent, c'est a dire qui fait du avi,mkv,ogm,3gp,nsv vers avi,mkv,ogm,3gp,nsv. PS: pour encoder les dvd j'utilise transcode j'ai rien a redire dessus.

2) Je fait trés souvent des transfert de fichier, et j'ai remarquer que ma gentoo ete bien plus lente que windows, j'ai pris un disk dur vierge 50Go ntfs et 50Go ntfs, j'ai copier un dossier de backup (un programme file et des dossier des clip de TV rip), et je met - de temps qu'avec linux en reiserfs (qui et le + long) ou en ext3. Mais avec hdparm j'ai des tranfere a 70Mo/s. Et sous windows je copie les gros fichier a 70Mo/s et sous linux a 30Mo/s max et 10Mo/s de moyenne. J'abandonne ce sujet pour le moment

3) Comment lancer une commande par ssh, quelle ne s'arrête pas quand on ferme le client ssh et qu'on puis retourner dans la console comme elle ete avant (appuyer sur ctrl -c pour quitter et continuer a voir le texte afficher par la commande) Résolu

4) vous connaissez "super-copier" pour windows? J'aimerai avoir la meme chose sous linux, donc j'aimerai savoir quel source et comment la modifier car je voudrai faire un ebuild apres. Ce çi est ma question la + importante. EDIT: et ne me dite pas qu'il est inutile, je suis pas le seul a dire ça, j'en ai mare des PROlinux qui dise que linux est parfait, non il ne l'ai pas, et c'est a nous des faire en sorte qu'il le soit.

Merci j'attend vos réponses.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Jan 16, 2007 12:29 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Untux

Salut Alpha, je postule pour la 3 :)

Installe app-misc/screen sur le pc client (... et n'oublies pas de lire le man de screen). Screen est un gestionnaire de fenêtres de terminaux. Une fois connecté en SSH, tu lances screen, tu exécutes les tâches que tu veux, puis tu « détaches » le terminal virtuel screen (par défaut, CTRL-a d). Tu peux ensuite quitter SSH sans interrompre les tâches lancées depuis screen. Lorsque tu te reconnectes à la machine distante, tu peux retrouver la session screen, telle que tu l'as quittée, avec la commande screen -DR. ça fonctionne également si la session SSH a été interrompue sans que tu puisse « détacher » screen préalablement.

Amuses toi bien.

Edit: le raccourcis pour détacher

----------

## alpha_one_x86

merci je met le 3 en résolu.

----------

## nost4r

Pour le 2 ) tu as bien compiler dans le kernel le dma ?

----------

## SnowBear

Pour le 2) tu as aussi démarré le daemon hdparm ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

2) toc ~ # hdparm -t /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  194 MB in  3.01 seconds =  64.39 MB/sec

 et je suis en sata

----------

## CryoGen

```
[0] root@innerstorm:pts/3 /home/cryogen # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3056 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1527.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  222 MB in  3.01 seconds =  73.78 MB/sec
```

Donc ca me semble normal, mais j'ai jamais fait vraiment attention ^_^

----------

## cylgalad

Pour le 4, "supercopier" n'est qu'un placebo, jamais vu aucune différence, il vaut mieux utiliser la ligne de commande ou un vrai gestionnaire de fichier comme DirectoryOpus (avis aux développeurs : j'aimerais avoir l'équivalent/mieux en open-source + multiplateforme). Linux n'est pas Windows, un "supercopier" est totalement INUTILE.

----------

## Enlight

2) windows se fout de ta gueule, si ton disque est capable de faire une lecture à 70Mo/s, alors il peut copier à 70 Mo/s du disque vers la ram (et encore ça dépends où est le fichier sur le disque parceque très souvent les accès se font à 70Mo/s en début de disque et plustôt vers 35/40 en fin de disque) Bref en aucun cas il ne peut faire un read + write au même débit qu'un read, tu es mathématiquement forcément sous 35 Mo/s (ben oui y'a du seek à faire en plus).

Et pour les gros fichiers, XFS est celui qui a la meilleure bande passante. Ce n'est pas du tout l'orientation de ext3 ou reiserfs dont les 30Mo/s me paraissent saluables tout de même.

----------

## Temet

Salut.

As tu copié dans les mêmes conditions?

Car si tu copies d'un disque à un autre, ça va beaucoup plus vite que d'une partition à une autre sur le même disque dur.

Pour supercopier, ouais je pense que c'est inutile.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

2) j'ai refait mes teste, voici mes résulta, pour les meme condition:

copie:

2h windows ntfs

3h10 linux gentoo amd64 ext3

5h20 linux gentoo amd64 reiserfs

4) non je copie trés souvent des fichiers, et une interface comme ça est trés pratique, pas exemple pour mettre sur pause ou limiter le débit quand on envoye un fichier sur le réseau, ou diminuer les random acces time des disk en mettant des copie a la suite et non en parallèles pour un lecteur par exemple. Et je veux le tout en interface graphique. J'ai plein d'exemple pour prouver que supier copier est trés utile. Alors ne me dite pas qu'il est inutile. Le truc trés pratique c'est le tout remplacer (replacement sur fichier et non sur element), la gestion des erreurs, la reprise des copie en cour, .... Je sais que je parle a des PROlinux (moi aussi j'aime bien linux), mais super est super, et ni windows ni linux ne sont équivalent.

----------

## Enlight

 :Rolling Eyes:  cherchez l'erreur...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Taille de la ram 1Go, taille de la copie 45Go, avec un programme file complet et un dossier de clip.

----------

## titoucha

Sans faire de troll, tu cherche souvent des équivalents de programmes w$ sous Linux et tu trouves très bien les programmes sous w$, donc pourquoi tu ne reste pas avec w$, l'OS à l'air de mieux te convenir.

----------

## Enlight

45Go en 2h ça fait vachement 70 Mo/s. Ce serait bien si on avait de vraies infos, précises et cohérentes de surcroit...   :Confused: 

----------

## kernelsensei

50 Go en 2H ça fait quelque chose comme 7Mo/s non ?

Transférer quelque chose pendant 2H à 70Mo/s ça revient à transférer (70*2*3600) soit 504000 Mo soit 492.1875 Go

Ou bien je me suis planté quelque part ?

----------

## kopp

Pour interrompre une copie, suffit de la faire en ligne de commande et de faire un ctrl-z.

Sinon, on a déjà discuté de cette histoire de supercopier et de vitesse de copie blablablabla, pas la peine de revenir dessus.Last edited by kopp on Sun Jan 14, 2007 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Non non j'ai bien tout dit, mais c'est un dossier avec au moin 100 000 fichier, et sur des partition pleine a 90%.

Si vous voulez je met le dossier en ligne vous le telecharger puis vous faite des teste.

Pour ce qui est de repasser sous windows c'est non titoucha, pourquoi? La réponse est simple linux n'a presque que des avantages, mais il a quelque incomvenien que je cherche a surprimer, et je parle beacoup de windows car je viens de windows et je suis en dual boot, et j'ai tout appris de windows mais linux reste pour moi le meilleur des OS.

----------

## Enlight

Han! mollo sur la boisson, hein!

----------

## anigel

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je sais il ne faut pas que j'ouvre qu'un topic par question

 

Alors si tu le sais, je vais faire simple : c'est la dernière fois que nous tolérons ça. Tu as déjà été briefé à ce sujet, il n'y aura pas de 3ème avertissement.

Bien à toi,

----------

## Scullder

Pourquoi est-ce que tu veux faire des déplacements de fichiers sur un serveur avec KDE ? o_O

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Dsl anigel je croyer que ça ferai + propre. Je vais essayer de me forcer a faire ça. Désoler sur le siteduzero.com c'est le contraire, il nous force a ne pas ouvrir 36 000 topic, ça n'excuse pas mon erreur....

J'ai pas envie d'expliquer en long et en large pour quoi j'ai besoin d'un truc comme super copier, et je voi que ce topic commence a partir en "tu en a pas besoin" ou "ca sert a rien" pour la question 4. Si vous pouvez m'aidez c'est trés gentil de votre part mais si non, je ne tien pas a vous expliquer pourquoi je veux ca. J'ai pendant un moment pense au kio_slave, mais ca a pas l'air d'etre ça. Je vois vraiment pas quel source modifier.

EDIT: Pour Scullder un simple exemple, j'ai un disk dur (Z: sous windows), qui est sur mon serveur et qui est partager sous samba, et c'est mon disk d'echange entre mes différent pc, et aussi mon répertoire de travaille.

----------

## Scullder

Et tu as 100 000 fichier dans un répertoire de travail ?  :Very Happy: 

Sinon je sais pas comment coder ce que tu voudrais, essaie de demander sur un forum de dev kde / qt, mais sans en bon niveau en C++ et en développement qt / kde, je pense que tu peux oublier.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Ou est ce forum? Car j'ai pris le 1er fofo de kde sur google est il sont pas su me répondre. J'ai un bon niveau en prog et surtout en c++, par contre pour qt j'ai jamais tester, et je voulais m'y mettre grace a la sortie de qt4 sous windows comme ça j'aurai pu programme meme a la fac sans avoir mon pc.

----------

## idodesuke

Plus qu'une question forum c'est carrément étudier le fonctionnement de KDE qu'il faudrait faire   :Very Happy: 

bon courage

----------

## alpha_one_x86

4) il doit bien y avoir moyen de trouver sans ce taper tout kde, au moi savoir dans quel packet.

1) ça m'entonne si ça n'existe pas. Car vu le nombre de truc pour ripper  des dvd, ca doit exister un logiciel comme ça, qui ne soit pas en console... EDIT: voir mon 1er post, un logiciel qui converti avi,mkv,ogm,3gp,nsv vers avi,mkv,ogm,3gp,nsvLast edited by alpha_one_x86 on Mon Jan 15, 2007 5:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## billiob

J'ai l'impression que tu copies toujours vers du ntfs. Si tu as le support de l'écriture sur du ntfs sous linux, le problème vient peut-être de là.

----------

## Temet

dvdrip, ogmrip, quickrip, ripmake, acidrip ... enfin bref, merci "eix rip".

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 4) il doit bien y avoir moyen de trouver sans ce taper tout kde, au moi savoir dans quel packet.
> 
> 

 

Je veux pas être méchant, mais tu sais qt et les kdelibs, c'est pas un petit morceau, alors c'est pas en débarquant du site du zéro que tu vas trouver. 

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 1) ça m'entonne si ça n'existe pas. Car vu le nombre de truc pour ripper  des dvd, ca doit exister un logiciel comme ça, qui ne soit pas en console...

 

Un truc genre dvd::rip ou ogmrip ? Moi j'encode tout avec mencoder en ligne de commande donc bon.

----------

## titoucha

Ben avec un bel interface Qt il y a Kaudiocreator.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Non quand je suis sous linux je n'utilise pas de ntfs (meme pas en lecture), seul sous windows j'utilise du ext3 par samba.

Kaudiocreator fait les film? Je test....

Temet, je teste aussi merci, mais dvdrip ne fait que de ripper les dvd. j'installe et je teste les uatre ce soir. (emerge -s rip)

edit: Kaudiocreator est pour les cd audio :s , je m'en douter, voir l'edit de mon post, je me suis encore mal exprimer, car je penser que tout le monde avais encore mon 1er post en tete. Et dvdrip ça marche pas.

mencoder a l'air intérésant c'est bete qu'il est en console. Mais ça peu toujour dépanner.

Edit2 : dvdrip, ogmrip, quickrip, ripmake, acidrip soit il sont maskquer sur amd64 soit il font que l'encodage de dvd, est moi quand j'encode (mes dvd, ou fichier comme des avi, des mkv, des nsv ou des format real) c'est vers du mkv, divx(ou xvid) et ogg, ou divx et mp3 pour avi, ou format 3gp. Donc j'ai besoin d'un logiciel caustau, n'exister a me dire des truc en cosole comme ça si je trouve rien en interface graphique, j'utiliserai la console.

----------

## Scullder

Regarde peut-être du côté de kdenlive, avidemux, sinon mencoder (de mplayer) en ligne de commande. 

Pour les formats proprio, oublie ^^

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour la 2) on m'a dit que reiserfs vs ext3, reiserfs ete plus fort mais regarder:

 *Quote:*   

> Ext3 vs reiserFS:
> 
> ```
> Code:
> 
> ...

 

Avec du ntfs en natif sous windows 64 j'ai 17s. (j'ai un xp tuner)

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Pour la 2) on m'a dit que reiserfs vs ext3, reiserfs ete plus fort mais regarder:

 

Y'a pas de vérité absolue à ce sujet hein, ça dépend des opérations, de l'état des partitions, etc.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour mplayer je regarderai en dernier recour, pour kdenlive toute la branche est masquer pour amd64.

----------

## Scullder

Bah démasque   :Laughing: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Pour la 2) on m'a dit que reiserfs vs ext3, reiserfs ete plus fort mais regarder: 
> 
> Y'a pas de vérité absolue à ce sujet hein, ça dépend des opérations, de l'état des partitions, etc.

 

2 partition identique non fragmenter avec plein de petit fichier, on m'a dit que reiserfs est tres bon pour les petit fichier. 

Sur mon pc de bureau je fait listage de répertoire et ouverture, rarement enregistrement

Sur mon serveur listage, ouverture, enregistrement et acquisition de la taille et de la date de modification.

Mais comme tu dit il n'y a pas de vérité absout. Il y a que moi qui est parfait  :Smile:  .

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Bah démasque  

 

Meme si j'aime pas trop démasquer les 5-7 packet, je le fait.

EDTI: kdenlive me convien vraiment pas, c'est bete que ri4m marche ni sous wine ni sous cedega.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Avdemus plante a la complit sur mon amd64, je vais simplement retourner sous wine et trouver un bon logiciel windows.

J'ai pas envie de me prendre la tete avec ça:

```
m3dnow -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -mtune=athlon-fx -O2 -falign-loops=16 -c -o ADM_x264.o ADM_x264.cpp

ADM_x264.cpp: In member function 'virtual uint8_t X264EncoderCBR::init(uint32_t, uint32_t, ADM_x264Param*)':

ADM_x264.cpp:203: error: 'struct x264_param_t::<anonymous>' has no member named 'b_cbr'

ADM_x264.cpp: In member function 'virtual uint8_t X264EncoderPass2::init(uint32_t, uint32_t, ADM_x264Param*)':

ADM_x264.cpp:237: error: 'struct x264_param_t::<anonymous>' has no member named 'b_cbr'

make[3]: *** [ADM_x264.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/disk1/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.0.42-r1/work/avidemux-2.0.42/avidemux/ADM_codecs'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/disk1/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.0.42-r1/work/avidemux-2.0.42/avidemux'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/disk1/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.0.42-r1/work/avidemux-2.0.42'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/avidemux-2.0.42-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  avidemux-2.0.42-r1.ebuild, line 103:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Si non personne sais pour la question 1 et surtout la 4?

----------

## Enlight

C'est vraiment un cas spécial ton opération, et de loin là seule à pouvoir avantager NTFS, sous NTFS toutes les stat datas sont agrégées dans la MFT, alors que chez les deux autres, les stat datas sont partout sur le disque. Après le coup d'ext3 meillzur que reiserfs ça me surprends, faudrait voir les options de montage.

----------

## Scullder

Prend l'ebuild de la version 2.3 sur le site officiel d'avidemux :p L'ebuild de portage est pas du tout à jour.

 *Quote:*   

> Mais comme tu dit il n'y a pas de vérité absout. Il y a que moi qui est parfait  .

 

Alors quand tu parles de performances, crois pas ce qu'on te raconte comme ça mais lit des articles techniques sur des sites comme lwn. Ca fait plus office de preuve scientifique qu'un benchmark qui dépend énormément de ton système, de ta configuration, des outils utilisés...

Chez moi, ext3 forever, simplement parce que c'est fiable =]

----------

## Tony Clifton

Pour la 2 je suis plutôt étonné, c'est quoi comme matériel que tu as (HD, controleur sata) ? Même sous windows 2h pour 45Go, j'mets moins de temps que ça, en nfs...

Tu as essayé de faire ta copie en ligne de commande, car sur mon PC qd je fais une copie avec nautilus c'est hyper lent (mais pour l'instant j'm'en fout un peu).

Et tu as essayé 1 distro en 32 bits, moi sur mon PD9xx j'obtiens de meilleur perfs en 32.

----------

## nico_calais

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 2) j'ai refait mes teste, voici mes résulta, pour les meme condition:
> 
> copie:
> 
> 2h windows ntfs
> ...

 

J'aime pas trop supercopier pour une et une seule raison : L'autre jour, je scan le PC d'un de mes potes dans son réseau, juste par curiosité...et bam ! Le port 21 est ouvert !! Je me dis que c'est space. Mon pote a un serveur ftp ? Il sait même pas ce que c'est qu'un serveur ftp. Je continue donc mon enquête et je tombe justement sur ce supercopier qui tourne en service sur windows xp. Il se lance automatiquement au démarrage.

L'interface est peut être très convivale mais niveau sécurité je trouve ça limite. D'autant plus que les principaux utilisateurs ne se rendent pas forcément compte que c'est du ftp deguisé et ne connaissent pas forcement les risques d'avoir un serveur ftp sur un PC directement connecté au net ou connecté sur un réseau WIFI potentiellement piratable en moins d'une heure.

----------

## Temet

http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/download.html

 *Quote:*   

> Portage only contains very old version of avidemux and does not provide an easy way to build multithreaded spidermonkey.
> 
> Please use Dooobedoobedo svn ebuild or Berkano's overlay

 

EDIT : t'ain je pars 10 minutes avec l'onglet d'ouvert ... ça m'apprendra ^^

----------

## Il turisto

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 2) j'ai refait mes teste, voici mes résulta, pour les meme condition:
> 
> copie:
> 
> 2h windows ntfs
> ...

 

Quand tu parles de ext3 et de reiserfs. Tu veux dire : d'une partition d'un disque formatée en reiserfs vers une autre partition d'un autre disque formatée elle aussi en reiserfs?

Au passage :

```

ext3 est la version journalisée du système de fichiers ext2, qui fournit des metadonnées journalisées pour une récupération rapide en plus d'autres modes journalisés comme la journalisation de données complètes et ordonnées. ext3 est un très bon système de fichiers fiable. Il offre généralement des performances décentes dans la plupart des conditions. Il offre de bonnes performances dans la plupart des cas grâce à un arbre balancé indexé par clé de hachage. Pour activer cet arbre, vous devez ajouter l'option -O dir_index sur la commande mke2fs. En résumé, ext3 est un excellent système de fichiers.

ReiserFS est un système de fichiers basé sur les B*-tree qui a de très bonnes performances et qui surpasse ext2 et ext3 dans le cas de l'utilisation de petits fichiers (fichiers de moins de 4 ko), souvent avec un facteur allant de 10 à 15. ReiserFS résiste aussi très bien à la montée en charge et a des metadonnées journalisées. Depuis le noyau 2.4.18, ReiserFS est stable et peut être utilisé aussi bien dans un système de fichiers destiné à une utilisation générale et pour des cas extrêmes comme la création de grands systèmes de fichiers et l'utilisation de nombreux petits fichiers ou de grands fichiers et répertoires qui contiennent des dizaines de milliers de fichiers. 

```

Pour moi reiserfs semble le bon file system. Perso tout mes tranferts ont toujours été plus rapide sous linux. Aussi bien interne à la machine que réseau ou par usb.

Poste le résultat d'un hdparm (hdparm /dev/hda par exemple).

Essaye de chronométrer tes tranfserts sur base de la ligne de commande stp car ton programme peut (et dois) induire un ralentissement.

Une bonne manière de chrnonométrer cela :

```

time cp -r le_dossier_sur_disque_1 le_dossier_sur_disque_2

```

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Pour la 2 je suis plutôt étonné, c'est quoi comme matériel que tu as (HD, controleur sata) ? Même sous windows 2h pour 45Go, j'mets moins de temps que ça, en nfs...
> 
> Tu as essayé de faire ta copie en ligne de commande, car sur mon PC qd je fais une copie avec nautilus c'est hyper lent (mais pour l'instant j'm'en fout un peu).
> 
> Et tu as essayé 1 distro en 32 bits, moi sur mon PD9xx j'obtiens de meilleur perfs en 32.

 

Si il a 100000 fichiers c'est plausible. la copie de beaucoup de fichier est extrêmement lente ... surtout sur windows.

Sinon pour moi reiserfs powaaaa. Question de feeling. Aucun plantage et reboot rapide lors de coupure électriques ou autre.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> je voi que ce topic commence a partir en "tu en a pas besoin" ou "ca sert a rien" pour la question 4

 

Il faut savoir que linux, ou tout autre logiciel libre, n'a pas forcément pour but d'être le plus rapide... Les logiciel proprio n'ont pas le même but et la vitesse est généralement un des facteurs prioritaires. Tu l'as dit toi même, un système GNU/Linux a énormément d'avantages, mais la vitesse ne me parait pas être un des plus flagrants.

Après il ne faut pas non plus comparer des programmes qui n'ont rien à voir... Si SuperCopier utilise un serveur FTP (ça je viens de l'apprendre, c'est marrant !), alors c'est tout a fait normal qu'il y ait des options de pause, reprise etc.... Si en plus Windows "cache" la copie en passant davantage par la RAM, la vitesse ne peut pas non plus être comparée.

Exemple concret : un de mes amis a renversé il y a quelques jours un café sur son pc portable (et oui   :Crying or Very sad:  ça arrive...). On a donc récupéré ses données par un boitier usb, mais les derniers fichiers copiés étaient tous corrompus !! Résultats, il a passé toute une nuit à programmer (car oui : ce trou duc avait un projet java à rendre le lendemain matin, forcément !).

Question : à qui la faute (à part lui bien entendu), Windows ? SuperCopier ? NTFS ? Personnellement, ça m'est déjà arrivé dans le passé sous Windows, et jamais sous Linux. Peut être un hasard !

Tout ça pour te dire qu'il ne faut pas oublier les priorités d'un OS ou même d'un programme, et qu'à mon avis les avantages de SuperCopier sont largement moins nombreux que les inconvéniants. De plus, rien ne t'empêche de te monter un serveur ftp local juste pour tes copies de fichiers : tu es libre de faire ce que tu veux   :Wink: 

ps : avec konqueror je crois que la reprise d'une copie se fait très facilement...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Merci de tout ce que vous m'apprenez sur super copier, il a des avantage et des inconvénients, mais si je programme le mien je vais pas y mettre les inconvenant (vu qu'ici le but c'est pas de l'émuler mais de programmer un équivalent). J'ai du courage, et je suis borner, donc je vais m'accrocher jusqu'à tant d'y arriver, Je cherche mais je trouve pas la source de l'interface. Je cherche a copier que l'interface. Pas les defaults.

Windows et linux ne sont pas tellement comparable. Mais je les compare quand même. Quand je copie copie en reiserfs, j'entends par la: 50Go en reiserfs vers 50Go en reiserfs. J'ai que des disk dur 320Go de seagate (ST3320620AS) en sataII par un contrôleur nforce 430. La je peu plus faire les teste car j'ai rempli mes disk dur, et je peu pas encore les vider.

Pour ceux qui veullent voir hdparm:

```
silvestre user # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3388 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1694.05 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  228 MB in  3.02 seconds =  75.54 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   3156 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1578.66 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  218 MB in  3.00 seconds =  72.57 MB/sec

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   3224 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1612.63 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  228 MB in  3.02 seconds =  75.55 MB/sec

```

EDIT pour Il turisto: j'ai fait ces commande en realiter: 

# time;cp * -r /mnt/temp/;time

C'est comme ca que j'ai vu le temps, donc j'ai fait la copie en console et j'ai fait la différence des temps.

EDIT2: pareil pour la commande de taille des dossier, je l'ai pas mit par souci de clarter.

----------

## Temet

Ton histoire m'a fait tenté un truc un peu concon   :Laughing: 

J'ai tenté un transfert d'un disque à un autre avec KGet. Bah ca marche ... presque. T'as la file d'attente, ptet le copiage en parallèle (pas testé) ... mais la pause ne marche pas. Enfin si, ça met en pause... mais ça ne resume pas ^^

----------

## lesourbe

rsync en local ?

on peut le faire ça, ça semble idiot mais ...

ok c'est idiot.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je pense avoir cibler la partie qui permet ca, c'est la kio don kio_slave, j'ai mit 5 min a trouver que c'est ca (truc special kde). met je sais pas si c'est un serveur avec des commande, si ca intégrele copier...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> rsync en local ?
> 
> on peut le faire ça, ça semble idiot mais ...
> 
> ok c'est idiot.

 

rsync en local ça peut être très utile, pour faire des backup incrémentales avec des hardlinks par exemple !

----------

## OuinPis

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je pense avoir cibler la partie qui permet ca, c'est la kio don kio_slave, j'ai mit 5 min a trouver que c'est ca (truc special kde). met je sais pas si c'est un serveur avec des commande, si ca intégrele copier...

 

Quand tu auras fini tes modifs j'espère que tu les partagera car je suis impatient de tester tout ca  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Oui mais il faut deja que j'arrive a modifier la la source, et vu que je suis asser douer en prog je vais avenser vite.

----------

## razer

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   rsync en local ?
> 
> on peut le faire ça, ça semble idiot mais ...
> 
> ok c'est idiot. 
> ...

 

Ou synchroniser un répertoire de travail entre PC de bureau et clé USB, je fait çà tous les jours : un p'tit script nautilus en perl et rulez  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Alors qui sais ou je doit chercher?

----------

## OuinPis

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Alors qui sais ou je doit chercher?

 

Tu as dis plus haut que tu avais trouvé en 5 minutes ou c'était (alors que ca doit faire 1 ou 2 mois que tu bassine les gens avec ca, pour que les gens te disent ou aller. Que si tu étais allé sur le site des developpeurs de KDE tu aurais trouvé). Tu as même précisé que tu étais doué en programmation donc ca ne devrait pas te prendre plus d'une petite journée a faire.

Aller bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai jamais dit que une journée. Le probleme c'est que je sais pas comment merche les kio, et la source et trés grande... Et surtout je sais pas dans quel packet les trouver, je conner que la commande et ou sont les binnaire. 

Quand je demande ou c'est, je demande dans quel packet, dsl de mettre mal exprimer.  :Sad: 

----------

## lmarcini

Tu fais un "emerge kde-meta" et tu auras TOUT kde installé, y compris les kio... Sinon, je ne suis pas certain que Gentoo soit fait pour toi, parce qu'à tout faire dans tous les sens sans réfléchir, sans rechercher l'info (et je suppose, sans lire la doc ou alors très peu) et de sans cesse mettre la charrue avant les boeufs, je ne vois pas comment tu peux progresser...

D'ailleurs, pourquoi Gentoo et pas une autre distribution ?

----------

## anigel

Bon, il est temps d'arrêter les frais. Ce thread ne ressemble plus à rien, tout est mélangé, et de mon point de vue de modérateur, il est même devenu inutile (mis à part l'auteur de la demande, personne ne le lira, trop brouillon pour être intelligible).

Clic clac.

----------

